# Proyectos Varios



## steinlager (Feb 21, 2007)

Weno aca les traigo unos proyectos q hice este año en la secundaria, son simples, tienen la lista de componentes y todo

Aplausos
Fuente Alimentacion
Rotura Vidrio
Temporizador
Variador de Intensidad


----------

